# Crush kidded twin girls today



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I came home to twin girls today. And Boomer, my little orphan, was very hungry. There is just not enough daylight hours to get the things done that I need to anymore. I'll get better pictures of the babies tomorrow.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww they are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

baby goats


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh my. Yayyy how adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Awww they are soooo cute i just wanna hug em


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

How cute!


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Baby envy is rearing its ugly head! they are so cute! congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh Wow , I so need to hug those little angels 
Congrats , they are beautiful !


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Twin girlies! Booyah! Lol. Very cool.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I could nap with a baby goat under each arm....so cute!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

So Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww..... so sweet  Congratulations!


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful babies! Love!


----------

